# Constant throwing up-Help!



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

my 6 month old Havanese, Charlie, has periodically thrown up, once in a while, since we got him at 12 weeks. It is usually yellow foamy stuff. Over the past few weeks, it has increased to a daily thing and sometimes it is just clear and watery. The vet tried pepcid and changed his food to Hills prescription ID (for sensitive stomachs). He is still throwing up, so they said they would de-worm him and if that doesn't work, he may need anti-biotics for either Chronic Pancreatitis or H-pylori Bacteria. They felt that worms were more likely in a 6 month old puppy. He had the de-worming treatment last night and he has thrown up 3x today. They did say that he might throw up after the treatment. He is also trying to eat grass when I walk him. I had heard that dogs do that when they don't feel well. Has anyone else gone through anything similar? 
Thanks,
JC


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Charlie's vomiting. Please PM Benji's mom (Poornima) on the forum. She went through something similar with Benji, and although the cause may not be the same, maybe she can share info or tell you what her vets thought might have been going on. It ended up being an undescended baby tooth (I think...not sure of the exact details) that was growing so far back in the mouth that her vet totally missed it. Anyway, she went through a LOT with him and he had similar symptoms - vomiting bile frequently for months after she brought him home. Please keep us posted and I hope Charlie will feel better soon.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I hope your veterinarian finds the cause. That would certainly be distressing.

Is Charlie vomiting the bile before he eats? I've known of several Havs that need a very small meal as soon as they wakeup or they end up vomiting bile. The frequency of Charlie's vomiting sounds like a bigger problem than that though.

And *eating grass is normal* - even when the dogs feel well. All of my dogs nibble at grass (especially if they can find some bermuda grass that grows in one of my garden beds and gets out of control quickly) in addition to one of my other flowering plants that they love.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> And *eating grass is normal* - even when the dogs feel well. All of my dogs nibble at grass (especially if they can find some bermuda grass that grows in one of my garden beds and gets out of control quickly) in addition to one of my other flowering plants that they love.


Thanks Kimberly--I had always worried when I saw Oliver eat grass......now I can relax a bit
Hope Charlie is OK!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Poor little Charlie. My guys will throw up on occasion, but I always thought it was because they were eating grass all the time. They love eating grass and dirt.
I hope Charlie is ok. Let us know what happens please.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Here is a web vet site that has a brief article about dogs eating grass.

Here is an interesting blog article on a dog that loves to eat large quantities of grass at any opportunity.

By the way, I should have added earlier that eating grass *without pesticides *is OK. If you treat your lawn, you may want to reconsider if you have a dog. Likewise, when you take your dog to someone else's home or a park, you should probably discourage grass-eating if you don't know if they treat their lawns.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi JC, My jasper used to throw up bile a lot when he was younger. The Vet thought he was vomiting from hunger because he was very finicky. Does Charlie eat? Once I was able to get Jasper on a more consistent diet the vomiting stopped. I resorted to giving him rabbit jerky if he refused his morning meal--- it created an even more finicky dog-- but happy to say that at almost 2 he is no longer that finicky. Hope you and the vet get to the bottom of Charlie's problem- it's so sad to see them go through that. Keep us posted.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that Charlie is vomiting. The only time I've dealt with my girls vomiting bile was when they didn't have anything in their stomachs. On one of our camping trips Sedona refused to eat all day and spent the first night vomiting bile. Once I got some yogurt into her and some canned dog food she felt better and was fine the rest of the week. Charlie's problem sounds like something different though if he is eating but still vomiting.
My girls eat grass in our back yard all the time. Last year it did make them vomit but not this year. 
I hope your vet gets to the bottom of what is ailing Charlie soon.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Is Charlie actually vomiting, or could he be regurgitating? The causes can be a lot different for each.

Beverly


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Jc

A few months ago Gabriel kept throwing up, so I took him to the Vet. He gave him something for the vomiting and kept him overnight on an IV of fluids, as he said all of the vomiting caused him to be dehydrated (is he drinking any water at all?) He said that if he didn't stop vomiting and start drinking water by the next day that it could be a blockage and he would have to do exploratory surgery. (has he had any chews or possibly swallow something?). Well, when I called the next day, Gabriel snapped back and I was able to take him home. I never did find out what the cause was.

I have noticed that when my Hav's have a stomack upset they will eat grass (but as Kimberly said, they can eat grass for a varity of other normal reasons).

Another thing it may be is a food alergy to something such as wheat or corn. Have you tried just giving him boiled chicken and rice for a few days (is he eating??)


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Is Charlie actually vomiting, or could he be regurgitating? The causes can be a lot different for each.

Beverly


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> And *eating grass is normal* - even when the dogs feel well. All of my dogs nibble at grass (especially if they can find some bermuda grass that grows in one of my garden beds and gets out of control quickly) in addition to one of my other flowering plants that they love.


Phew, Kimberly, that's a relief. Bonnie occationally picks at our bermuda and its always worried me.

Feel better, poor Charlie!!!!! Hugs!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

OH JC. Sorry to hear Charlie is sick. Houston and I are sending healing vibes and of course Hav kisses.:kiss:

If Charlie is still not acting OK today, I would call the vet. Keep us posted.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

JC~ I'm sorry to hear of Charlie's tummy troubles. You said your vet mentioned chronic pancreatitis. I don't have experience w/the chronic form but, I do have experience w/acute pancreatitis. My Shadow had it. She would throw up practically everything she ate, including water. And if she didn't eat or drink anything, she threw up bile. She eventually gave up eating and drinking completely and had to be hospitalized w/an IV and had nothing by mouth for 6 days. 

I'm pretty sure the chronic form is much milder than the acute form. I hope it is just worms causing his problems. Please keep us posted on how he's doing.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty has thrown up the yellow bile several times. It is usually when she has refused to eat what is in her bowl. I have never been concerned enough to go to the vet about it as it is not a constant thing. Every dog I have owned will eat grass on occasion. There is nothing wrong with that. 

Let us know what the vet finds.


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the input. Charlie is eating and drinking and he is keeping down his food. The vet said that we are not in danger because he is not getting dehydrated. He is acting fine, except for when he throws up. My other dog used to throw up sometimes in the morning if her stomach was too empty, so I thought that was all it was at first. I have tried giving him a snack at bedtime and offering some kibble first thing in the morning.He is on a special food now for sensitive stomachs The vet said that after about 24 ours of the De-Worming treatment he should stop throwing up. He threw up yesterday 3x, but this morning, so far, he seems fine and he ate his food. The only de-worming meds were from the breeder a few months ago, so maybe it was worms. If he still throws up today or tomorrow, then I have to go further. Will keep you posted.Thanks!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

JC, glad Charlie seems to be improving!!

Tessa eats grass (and mulch!) too and I have to say this is the first dog I've owned that did that. I'm glad i have this forum to tell me it's OK, that many do it


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi,
I have already replied to your PM. Jane was very close in describing Benji's situaiton. However, Benji's regular vet wasn't available and it was a substitute vet who saw Benji and missed his hanging tooth. It was very hard to see Benji suffer the way he did for so long. Benji's wonderful breeder's vet actually found the hanging tooth and she extracted it and Benji was painfree. . Knock on wood, Benji has never thrown up bile since then. He is not a big eater, he eats 3 meals a day and just one meal for next two days or so. 

I hope that you get answers and Charlie recovers soon. Wish you all the best!

Best,
Poornima


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby will sometimes vomit if she has not eaten. She used to do it a lot as a puppy, but has sort of outgrown it now. My two love to eat grass. Tjhey really liked the leaves that fell off the trees this fall.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Glad he seems to be getting better. I hope it is just worms and they are gone after the treatment. 

I hate worms, MAJOR phobia to them.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Crossing our fingers that Charlie is well and healthy in no time.

Wanda


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

*"Charlie Update"*

Thank you to everyone and thanks "poornima" for the response to my PM. Well, things are looking better and I am cautiously optimistic! Charlie had the de-worming treatment Thursday evening and he threw up on Friday, but has seemed much better since then. He is eating and acting great and no throwing up!He actually slept great last night, from 10pm until 8:30am. So far so good and I am keeping my fingers crossed!
Thanks,
JCChaplin


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Glad to hear the upbeat report JC.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah Charlie!!!! Great News JC.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi JC,
I am so glad to hear that Charlie is doing well. Hope he continues to thrive. All the best!

-Poornima


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

JC...What a relief!! :whoo:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

JC, I am so glad to hear that Charlie is feeling so much better! Hopefully it will stay that way.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

JC,

I'm so happy that Charlie is doing better. Hopefully the problem is resolved. It's so hard to see our little ones suffer.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

JC, Happy to hear Charlie is feeling better.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

JCChaplin said:


> Thank you to everyone and thanks "poornima" for the response to my PM. Well, things are looking better and I am cautiously optimistic! Charlie had the de-worming treatment Thursday evening and he threw up on Friday, but has seemed much better since then. He is eating and acting great and no throwing up!He actually slept great last night, from 10pm until 8:30am. So far so good and I am keeping my fingers crossed!
> Thanks,
> JCChaplin


JC, that is good news. Did they do a stool sample and run blood work? I would have all that checked. Contant throwing up of bile can also mean other things could be going on inside that isn't known until further testing is done.

It could be as simple as like Kimberly stated, feeding smaller amounts more often, to relieve any tummy aches, etc too. I have one that I had to feed 4 small meals a day or we would have runny stools. <grin>


----------

